# Millie so sweet with kids...



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Those pictures are precious. I love the picture of the hug by the door. The little girl may have been overwelmed at first but I am sure Millie has created a new poodle fan with her sweet and loving behavior. This will come in handy in a few years


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

No one can resist the power of a perfectly executed tummy-rub manuever!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

so beautiful! those ears are to die for! and the little girl is a doll as well.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovely pics! Both poodle and child look happy


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's adorable! My two just love kids too...I can tell when our neighbour's 2 year old grandson is in their yard because Maddy and Indy stare at the fence with their heads cocked to one side, listening intently, and their tails are wagging furiously.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a good girl she is! Cute photos!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

So cute!!! I love her ears. She can come play w my little kids anytime 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I imagine Millie is sweet _always_.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You can see how nice she is in all those photos. I love the one where she went on her back. That says she is trying to tell the little one she won't hurt her. Everything I have heard of her she sounds like a terrific dog. Her coloring has gotten so extraordinary! I don't even know what to call it anymore. LOL. Pretty girl will suffice.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

What a pretty soft-looking spoo! Fun pictures!


----------

